# Merx Watch ACAN for the Sherpa



## Spencer100 (21 Oct 2008)

I saw this at the show in Ottawa.  I hope it works out

Sherpa Precision Aerial Delivery System

Trade Agreement: Agreement on Internal Trade (AIT)
Tendering Procedures: Generally only one firm has been invited
to bid
Attachment: None
Non-Competitive Procurement Strategy: Exclusive Rights
Comprehensive Land Claim Agreement: No
Vendor Name and Address:
Mist Mobility Integrated Systems Technology
3 Iber Road
Ottawa Ontario
Canada
K2S1E6
Nature of Requirements:
File Number: W8485-08SB03/A -(Sherpa Precision Aerial Delivery
System)

1. Definition: An Advance Contract Award Notice (ACAN)
An Advance Contract Award Notice (ACAN) allows departments and
agencies to post a notice, for no less than fifteen (15)
calendar days, indicating to the supplier community that it
intends to award a good, service or construction contract to a
pre-identified contractor. If no other supplier submits, on or
before the closing date, a Statement of Capabilities that meets
the requirements set out in the ACAN, the contracting authority
may then proceed with the award.

2.    Requirement:
You are hereby notified that the Government intends to solicit a
bid and negotiate with one firm only as identified herein.

The Department of National Defence has an urgent requirement for
quantity 18 "Sherpa Navigator " guided parachute systems and
associated support for immediate use in deployed operations in
Afghanistan.

Both Manufacturer(s) and Parts Traceability clauses are
applicable to this requirement.

3.    Trade Agreements: The following Trade Agreements are
applicable: AIT

4. Government Contract Regulation and Limited Tendering Reason:
Exclusive rights.

5.    Period of contract and/or Delivery date: 2008-11-30

6.    Proposed Contractor:
Name:        Mist Mobility Integrated Systems Technology Inc. (MMIST
Inc.)
Address:        3 Iber Road
        Ottawa, Ontario, Canada
        K2S 1E6

7.    Statement of Capabilities:
Suppliers who consider themselves fully qualified and available
to provide the services/goods described herein, may submit a
statement of capabilities in writing to the contact person
identified in this Notice on or before the closing date of this
Notice. The statement of capabilities must clearly demonstrate
how the supplier meets the advertised requirements.

Suppliers that have submitted a statement of capabilities will
be notified in writing of PWGSC's decision whether or not to
continue with the aforementioned procurement or to open for
competition the requirement.

8.    Closing Date for a submission of a statement of capabilities:
2008-11-03

9.    Inquiries and Submission of Statements of Capabilities:
Suppliers may inquire or submit a statement of capabilities to:

    Valerie Fowler, Supply Specialist
    Public Works and Government Services Canada
    Land Aerospace & Marine Systems Sector (LAMS)
    Tel: (819) 956-0273    Fax: (819) 956-4717
Delivery Date: 15/09/2008

You are hereby notified that the government intends to negotiate
with one firm only as identified above. Should you have any
questions concerning this requirement, contact the contracting
officer identified above.

An Advance Contract Award Notice (ACAN) allows departments and
agencies to post a notice, for no less than fifteen (15)
calendar days, indicating to the supplier community that it
intends to award a good, service or construction contract to a
pre-identified contractor. If no other supplier submits, on or
before the closing date, a Statement of Capabilities that meets
the requirements set out in the ACAN, the contracting authority
may then proceed with the award. However, should a Statement of
Capabilities be found to meet the requirements set out in the
ACAN, then the contracting authority will proceed to a full
tendering process.

Suppliers who consider themselves fully qualified and available
to provide the services/goods described herein, may submit a
statement of capabilities in writing to the contact person
identified in this Notice on or before the closing date of this
Notice. The statement of capabilities must clearly demonstrate
how the supplier meets the advertised requirements.

The PWGSC file number, the contracting officer's name and the
closing date of the ACAN must appear on the outside of the
envelope in block letters or, in the case of a facsimile
transmission, on the covering page.

The Crown retains the right to negotiate with suppliers on any
procurement.

Documents may be submitted in either official language of Canada.


Fowler(246by), Valerie
11 Laurier St. / 11, rue Laurier
5C2, Place du Portage
Gatineau
Québec
K1A 0S5
Telephone No.: (819) 956-0273 ( )
Facsimile No.: (819) 956-4717


----------

